# [löschen] einzelene Buchstaben in einer Textdatei



## Male (21. September 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine Frage. Ich bin in dem Konsolefenster und erstelle eine x-beliebige Textdatei mit irgendeinem Text. Nun möchte ich per Befehl in der Konsole erreichen, dass in der Textdatei zum Beispiel nur der Buchstabe "r" gelöscht wird. Welchen Befehl muss ich hierzu verwenden. Die google Suche ergab bei mir leider nichts. Ich hab vielleicht auch das falsche Schlagwort eingeben.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## imweasel (21. September 2004)

Hi,

also du solltest deine Art bei google zu suchen überdenken 

Mein Tipp, schau dir mal die manpages zu *sed* an.

Hint:

```
sed 's/r//g' ALTEDATEI > NEUEDATEI
```


----------

